# Tax back - medical expenses



## envelope (31 Aug 2006)

Im self employed (LTD company) just wondering is it possible to claim tax back on laser eye surgery and big dental jobs the same way that ordinary paye people do or am i not eligable?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2006)

I can't see anything [broken link removed] that suggests that only _PAYE _taxpayers can claim such relief. What does your accountant advise?


----------



## envelope (31 Aug 2006)

she said that the laser should be tax deductable but she wasnt too convincing and she has made a few boo boo's in the past so i just wanted to see if anyone else had sucessfully managed it.


----------



## liteweight (31 Aug 2006)

Haven't claimed for laser eye surgery but can claim for everything else...don't see why not!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2006)

envelope said:


> she said that the laser should be tax deductable but she wasnt too convincing and she has made a few boo boo's in the past so i just wanted to see if anyone else had sucessfully managed it.


As far as I know laser eye surgery medical expenses qualify for _Med1 _relief. You might want to consider engaging an accountant/tax advisor who can better advise you.


----------



## athens2004 (31 Aug 2006)

I dont think fillings are covered but root canal and crowns are covered


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2006)

See [broken link removed]... (from [broken link removed])




> You can claim tax relief for a range of medical and dental expenses including:





> The cost of visits to doctors or consultants
> Hospital treatment
> Orthoptic treatment
> Maintenance in an approved nursing home
> ...


----------



## envelope (1 Sep 2006)

Thank you thats great.


----------



## Pegasus (1 Sep 2006)

You must have a Med2 filled out for dental by your dentist. he/she should know what's allowable.
AFAIK eye laser treatment is fine - can't see a problem.
(sorry)


----------



## Pegasus (1 Sep 2006)

Being self-employed is no disadvantage in claiming these expenses. It comes into play when trying to claim on PRSI - you'll be on class S whereas an ordinary employee (not proprietary director) will usually be on class A, which is a more comprehensive cover - eg no refund for fillings on class S.


----------



## bocade (1 Sep 2006)

You can claim for laser eye surgery if self-employed through Med1.

If you tax advisor has made mistakes, drop her, remember you not she is liable if a mistake is noticed by Revenue in the future.


----------



## envelope (1 Sep 2006)

yeah i think i should change accountants , not sure how easy it is to do or if you have to wait until year end .


----------



## tosullivan (2 Sep 2006)

I claimed for laser eye surgery a few yrs ago and I didn't even have to produce the receipts


----------



## Jockey (2 Sep 2006)

Hi,

I claimed for Lasik eye surgery last year on a med 1 and i received my refund with no complications. 

Changing accountants is easy. I work in a practice myself and people do it all the time once you receive professional clearance from your old accountant your new one can then act on your behalf. Hope this helps...


----------



## tazdustdevil (3 Sep 2006)

Interesting thread. I have accummulated both dental and medical expenses this year which I would like to claim for...

Jockey in relation to your expenses- how much did you get back, relative to what you spent? Do you get a cheque or do they credit your tax credits?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2006)

tazdustdevil said:


> Interesting thread. I have accummulated both dental and medical expenses this year which I would like to claim for...


Normally you can only claim for expenses in a particular tax year at the end of that tax year.


> Jockey in relation to your expenses- how much did you get back, relative to what you spent? Do you get a cheque or do they credit your tax credits?


Otherwise unreimbursed qualifying expenses over the relevant limit (€125 for an individual, €250 for a claim in respect of more than one person - e.g. couple or family) benefit from tax relief at the individual's marginal rate (e.g. 20% or 42%). _Revenue _recalculate your tax for the year in the light of the _MED1/2 _claim your _P60 _details etc., issue a _P21 _balancing statement and refund any tax due by cheque or direct to your bank account if you choose.


----------



## Jockey (3 Sep 2006)

It depents what rate of tax you pay. I got 42% back of what i paid which was over a grand. You will have to wait till next year to claim back for expenses incurred this year but its well worth it. I got a cheque off them i dont think they offset it aginst your tax credits. Hope that helps...

Jockey


----------

